# Easily annoyed?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Are you easily annoyed?

Almost never.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I put down sometimes. I get easily annoyed when I havent had enough sleep.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sometimes, depends what's going on........... Like, when I'm stressed and have no one to choke the %$#& out of!

Becky, I like that picture!


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

Only when people ask me if I'm easily annoyed. :b


----------



## amtoreo (Jul 1, 2005)

I used to get off the roof annoyed at everything. Lexapro/benzos has calmed this down big time.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Almost never. I'm a calm, laid-back person for the most part. It takes quite a bit to upset or annoy me.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I picked almost never. I only get annoyed if I am really really tired.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sometimes. There are certain things people do that irritate me. I guess I'm more of an observer so I pick up on those little annoying habits people have. For example if someone is standing around jingling the change in their pocket or tapping their fingers on a desk...little things like that can be very irritating and annoying to me if done in repetitively.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AnxiousAmelia said:


> Are you easily annoyed?


Yes, always. I live in a world of morons & dumb ****s who annoy me endlessly with their incompetence & stupidity.

You guys might have noticed by now that I get easily annoyed.


----------

